# Making a Sword Mold.



## OneInchPeterMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone else interested in making molds? I'm just curious what type of Clay would be best to use for making a standard full steel or metal sword for training purposes. I was thinking Red Earth but, I don't know for sure. Anyone else know any? Also, to fire it up, what do you need, exactly?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I could be wrong but, I thought most heat fired molds for metal where made from sand.


----------



## Koroshiya (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry if this isn't the answer you're looking for, but I would highly advise you to rethink this project. 

1) Cast metal for training is asking for trouble. Inconsistencies in the metal and casting process will lead to weak spots in the blade. I don't think I need to spell out what that means. Forged metal from an experienced metalworker is the safer route.

2) You shouldn't need a live-steel blade for ANY training. If you are practicing western martial arts, there are plenty of vendors that can offer you "practical blades," but still require copious amounts of padding for safety reasons. My suggestion would be to stick to weighted wood. Your training would be no less accurate for using wood instead of metal. In fact, historically, most practice was done with wood. "What's the point of practice if you're maiming yourself in the process?" Carelessness can and will most likely lead to injury to yourself or others.

If you would rather cast a blade for display, I would suggest carving your mold out of soapstone. Clay molds would require firing in a kiln at roughly 1,200°C. A kiln can be very difficult to find unless you know someone who does ceramics on a regular basis.


----------



## OneInchPeterMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I see. The main reasons of why I'm wanting to make a mold for steel or metal swords is not just for display, but to get the experience, and to get better and learn more. I appreciate your thoughts on the part of not doing it but, this is the style of life I've chosen to go down and I'm not backing out now. It's not just for practice, it's for emergency cases as well. I've looked all over on google and still can't find a place that SELLS sword molds. But, a place that teaches you how to make them, I've found. I'm just in need of what type of clay I should use. You are correct, wowzer. It is partly sand. But, you add it into the clay. That's all I'm aware of. I don't know what type of clay to use. If I could find this out, I can do my project and be thankful.  I'm aware of weak spots but, the thing you need to remember, (not trying to offend you or anything) you can't ever learn something unless you do it yourself. If I don't try to do this on my own, I'll never learn how to make swords. Swords is my passion and my dream.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

How are you giong make the steel molten to pour into the mold you want to make?



> But, a place that teaches you how to make them, I've found.


I like to see a link to this place.

here's a couple of links for you...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sand_casting

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molding_sand

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp....r_pw.r_qf.&fp=21fa7bb936417190&bpcl=39942515


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Koroshiya said:


> 1) Cast metal for training is asking for trouble. Inconsistencies in the metal and casting process will lead to weak spots in the blade. I don't think I need to spell out what that means. Forged metal from an experienced metalworker is the safer route.
> 
> 2) You shouldn't need a live-steel blade for ANY training. If you are practicing western martial arts, there are plenty of vendors that can offer you "practical blades," but still require copious amounts of padding for safety reasons. My suggestion would be to stick to weighted wood. Your training would be no less accurate for using wood instead of metal. In fact, historically, most practice was done with wood. "What's the point of practice if you're maiming yourself in the process?" Carelessness can and will most likely lead to injury to yourself or others.
> 
> If you would rather cast a blade for display, I would suggest carving your mold out of soapstone. Clay molds would require firing in a kiln at roughly 1,200°C. A kiln can be very difficult to find unless you know someone who does ceramics on a regular basis.


:up: I'm glad you mentioned the training aspect. Training with long weapons (sticks/swords) is much more dynamic than it might initially appear; things can happen in the bat of an eye. If you are going to be doing any activity where swords will be making contact with one another, I _highly_ recommend getting a training sword with a dulled blade and a smooth tip. Those tips can do a lot of damage, even with barely touching the skin.

Having said that... if you are going to get into making swords, there is a lot to forging those blades. You need the right kind of alloy, proper furnace/fire, and have some know-how. Too, I know that the traditional Japanese swords were folded and hammered.

I would recommend tapping into some traditional Ninjutsu websites/discussion boards. There are still a lot of folks into swords, making them, wrapping handles, etc. Also, a decent knife shop should be able to put you in touch with somebody that can assist.


----------



## OneInchPeterMan (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm aware of the precautions to take and the years it takes to make full folded and hardened full tang swords. I appreciate the outlook but, no one including my only friend wants to train at all. So, it's just me and tree's/branches.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

By wanting to mold a sword, you're basically going back to the bronze age. Then it made sense.

Steel swords are not made that way.


----------



## OneInchPeterMan (Dec 12, 2012)

You have to have molds in order to manufacture a sword. Otherwise, you won't have the piece of equipment that gives the blade, the blade.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

incorrect.

Molding will apply to making the handle, the hand guard, etc.

The blade itself is forged.

Unless you want to have a piece of decoration to just hang on the wall, no swordsmith will cast you one.

But, for props, this might give you an indication.

Just don't go into combat with it, you'll be candy


----------

